# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Japoni: Vendi goditet nga tërmetet dhe tsunami. Raportohen mijëra të vdekur

## YaSmiN

Valë të njëpasnjëshme cunami godasin  Japoninë
*- Kërcënohen 53 shtete që janë afër oqeanit Paqësor nga cunami!
- U rrëzua kulmi i një ndërtese të madhe pas një ceremonie universitare
- Panik nëpër rrugë,ndaluan punën linjat hekurudhore dhe transporti publik*

Cunam me lartësi 10 metra goditi brigjet e Sendai në Japoninë verilindore,pas një tërmeti të shkallës 8.9 rihter,njoftuan mediat japoneze.
Aeroporti i Sendai është përmbytur krejt nga uji dhe ka marrë pamjen e  një liqeni të vogël.Valë me lartësi shumë të mëdha kanë përmbytur edhe zona të tjera të Japonisë veri-lindore.
Alarm për cunam kanë dhënë edhe Indonezia,Filipinet dhe Taivani.Alarm për cunam katastrofik u lëshua edhe për të gjithë Japoninë,Rusinë,Ishujt Mariana dhe qendrës Kontrolluese të Paqësorit.

Sipas njoftimit të Qendrës së Paqësorit, "një tërmet i kësaj shkalle mund të shkaktojë një cunam katastrofik për të përmbytur zonat pranë epiqendrës brenda disa minutave dhe brigjet më të largët brenda disa orëve."
Qendra paralajmëroi gjithashtu se një cunam mund të përbëhet nga një seri valësh me një distancë prej pesë minuta deri në një orë çdo nga vala në valë dhe vala e  parë ndoshta nuk është e fortë.
Qendra dërgoi  alarmin edhe  në ishullin Guam, Tajvan, Ishujt Marshall, Indonezi, Papua Guinea e Re, Nauru dhe Hawai.

Mijëra njerëz u ngjitën në taracat e  shtëpive të tyre për të shpëtuar nga cunami që merrte ç'gjente përpara.
Deri në këto momente është gjetur një i vdekur,ndërsa bëhet fjalë për shumë të plagosur dhe për shkatërrime të shumta banesash.

TEC-e bërthamore dhe rafineri nafte janë mbyllur krejt për të parandaluar të keqen.Një zjarr i madh shpërtheu në një rafineri në Lisihara afër Tokios.Tërmeti ishte 8.9 dhe jo 7.9 rihter ,siç njoftuan fillimisht.
Tërmeti tronditi Japoninë  në orën 06:46 (ora shqiptare), 14:46 në Japoni, kur shumica e njerëzve ishin në punët e tyre. Ky është një prej tërmeteve më të fortë që goditi vendin.
Ministria japoneze e Mbrojtjes ka vënë në dispozicion tetë anije luftarake për të monitoruar shkallën e dëmit pas tërmetit me magnitudë 8.9 ballë që goditi Japoninë veri-lindore, raportoi agjencia e lajmeve Kyodo.
Tërmeti tronditi Japoninë  në orën 06:46 (ora shqiptare), 14:46 në Japoni, kur shumica e njerëzve ishin në punët e tyre. Ky është një prej tërmeteve më të fortë që goditi vendin.
 Në shumë zona janë pezulluar të gjith afluturimet ajrore,trenat dhe mjetet e  tjera të transportit publik.
Parashikohet qe tsunami te kaloji ne Hawai,Chili,Zhlanden e Re dhe ne Australi.

----------


## iliria e para



----------


## iliria e para



----------


## Renea

Katastrof,  Japonezet kan nje sistem te avancum mbrojtes kunder cunamit dhe termeteve , por sic duket ka qen termet i fort.
8.9 te ne do ta bente rrafsh , ndertesat do te binin si kulla prej letre.

----------


## fegi

Japonia goditet nga tërmeti dhe cunami
Një tërmet masiv e ka goditur sot bregun verilindor të Japonisë. Vëzhgimi gjeologjik i Shteteve të Bashkuara ka njoftuar se tërmeti e kishte intensitetin 8.9 shkallë, pasi informacioni i mëhershëm ishte se ky intensitet ishte 7.9 shkallë.
Ky tërmet ka shkaktuar një cunmai me lartësi katër metra, i cili i ka bartur makinat e në disa raste edhe ndërtesat përgjatë bregut, afër epiqendrës.
Agjencia japoneze e lajmeve, Kjodo, raportoi se shumë njerëz janë lënduar në pjesën veriore të Japonisë. Në Tokio, disa ndërtesa i ka përfshirë zjarri.
Vërejtja për cunami është dhënë edhe për vendet që ndodhen buzë Paqësorit. Vëzhgimi gjeologjik i Shteteve të Bashkuara ka thënë se tërmeti ka goditur edhe në thellësi prej 24 kilometrash, në Honshu të bregut lindor të Japonisë.

vidio.linku.http://www.botasot.info/def.php?category=13&id=108538

----------


## vajz

aii sa gjynah - te gjitha te keqiat ne nje dite shpresoj te mos kete shume viktima

----------


## the admiral

> Katastrof,  Japonezet kan nje sistem te avancum mbrojtes kunder cunamit dhe termeteve , por sic duket ka qen termet i fort.
> 8.9 te ne do ta bente rrafsh , ndertesat do te binin si kulla prej letre.


e vertete. jane shume te pergatitur japonezet.
termeti ne haiti i para nje viti ishte 7,2 dhe e pame te gjithe se cfare beri...
ky ne japoni ishti 8,9 dhe nuk ka shkaktuar as 5% te demit te atjeshem.
mgjs epiqendra e ketij ne japoni ishte 130 km nga bregu me duket...

----------


## the admiral

shikoni cfare tmerri...

----------


## Homer

Ka nej shifer kund se spo gjej gja, sa estimohen viktimat? Sa tmerr, ka lujt menq toka.

----------


## the admiral

> Ka nej shifer kund se spo gjej gja, sa estimohen viktimat? Sa tmerr, ka lujt menq toka.


39 te vdekur dhe nja 30 te humbur...

ka edhe nje alarm berthamore thone.

----------


## Uriel

Situata është shumë e nderë. Zelanda e Re, Guinea e Re, Hawai, Indonezia dhe Filipinet janë në gadishmëri pasi në orët në vazhdim priten dallgë të shkaktuara nga tërmeti 8.9 ballësh sipas BBC.

----------


## Renea

> e vertete. jane shume te pergatitur japonezet.
> termeti ne haiti i para nje viti ishte 7,2 dhe e pame te gjithe se cfare beri...
> ky ne japoni ishti 8,9 dhe nuk ka shkaktuar as 5% te demit te atjeshem.
> mgjs epiqendra e ketij ne japoni ishte 130 km nga bregu me duket...


Ky termet per nga fuqia qenka i shtati ne historin e termeteve(qe kur regjistrohen).

Menjeher e paskan nxjerr ne wikipedia.




Edhe google paska dhen alarmin per cunami, tani ne Zeland te re ora esht 1 pas mesnate , me siguri esht duke u ber evakuim.

----------


## Adna

> Ka nej shifer kund se spo gjej gja, sa estimohen viktimat? Sa tmerr,* ka lujt menq toka*.


e kane lujt menq njerzit.  :i terbuar: 

ps a thu ishte nga Zoti ky termet apo nga njerzit?!

----------


## Renea

Shikoni cunamin e vitit 2004, sikur ky sma merr mendja te behet.

----------


## the admiral

> ps a thu ishte nga Zoti ky termet apo nga njerzit?!



??????  :me dylbi: 

nga levizja e pllakave tektonike...

----------


## Renea

Sa te vegjel qe jemi:

----------


## fegi

me gjersishte dhe vidio cnn.http://www.botasot.info/def.php?category=13&id=108538

----------


## Jack Watson

*Pupuuu

Ishalla nuk shkakton më shumë dëme. 8.9 s'kisha dëgjuar ndonjëher me këtë fuqi.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Shpresoj qe mos kete shume viktima dhe pasoja te renda per popullsine. Bravo shtetit atje per sistemin qe ka ngritur, sepse po te kishte ndodhur ne ndonje vend tjeter ky lloj termeti, do ishte shkrumbuar gjithcka.

----------


## Jack Watson

Fabrikë birre.


Flakë nga një rafineri nafte e dëmtuar nga tërmeti.

----------

